
9th Circuit: It’s a federal crime to visit a website after being told not to - lisper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2016/07/12/9th-circuit-its-a-federal-crime-to-visit-a-website-after-being-told-not-to-visit-it/?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-f%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
jacquesm
Reminds me of the crazy UK ruling about forbidding people to link to certain
web-pages at the request of the party linked to.

